# power query month name function



## ahmedismailfourtex (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,
what is the function in power query to get the month name from any of month number or date


----------



## Kazlik (Oct 13, 2015)

From a date I use this.

= Table.AddColumn(#"Added Index", "Custom", each Date.ToText([Date],"MMMM"))


----------

